# Round Ligament Lipoma???



## jlb0807 (Jan 16, 2013)

My doctor did an inguinal hernia repair and excised a lipoma of a round ligament. I've been searching for a CPT code, but can't find one. Does anybody have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!!


----------

